# My beginners collection (after first 6 months of obsession)



## Vlcatko (Aug 29, 2009)

I love looking at other people's collections and I think it is a cool way to keep track of what one has...

I have in no way as great collection as some folks here but I still think I have way too much after just a year of my makeup obsession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well I don't really, but my wallet screams everytime I walk into the MAC store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Before I begin in earnest let me warn you of several things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am a little more than obsessed with my little stash so please bear with me, I am not trying to brag, this is just another way for me how to enjoy my goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As you will probably notice I am obsessed with some things more than others - so be prepared for brushes makeup bags and neutrals overload 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's start with my skincare items:





Microfine Refinisher 
Cremewash 
Mineralize All-over Lotion 
Wipes 
Gently off Eye & Lip Makeup Remover 
PRO Eye Makeup Remover 
FIX+ 
Studio Moisture FIX SPF 15 
Studio Moisture FIX Lotion 
Volcanic Ash Exfoliator (my backup exfoliator since I am almost out of Microfine ref.) 
I decided to photograph all my Body Shop items separately to make the pictures smaller:





Cranberry Body Butter, Cranberry Shimmer Body Butter, Cranberry Fragrance Oil, Cramberry Shimmer Lotion, Cranberry Body Polish, Cranberry Shower Gel 
Cranberry Hand Cream, Cucumber Freshening Water, Seaweed Deep Cleansing Facial wash, Seaweed Clarifying Toner, Seaweed Clarifying Night Treatment, Seaweed Mattifying Day Cream (I do not use the Seaweed line on daily basis but on days when my skin breaks out or is unbearably oily I won't hesitate to use it.) 
In the bag on the left are all my Body Shop backups - because I love the Cranberry line which is Christmas collection only I have to stock up quite a bit to last the whole year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next is face "stuff":





Mineralize SPF 15 (NW 15), Studio FIX Powder Plus Foundation (NW15), Mineralize Skinfinish Natural (Light), Accentuate/Sculpt Sculpt and Shape Duo 
PREP+PRIME Transparent Finishing Powder, Dainty Mineralize Blush, Personal Style Beauty Powder Blush (BPB), Enough Said BPB, Shy Beauty BPB 
Studio Moisture Tint SPF 15 (Light), Too Faced Primed & Poreless Skin Smoothing Face Primer, Smashbox Anti-shine, Smashbox Photo Finish Light, PREP+PRIME Face Protect SPF 50, PREP+PRIME Skin Refined Zone Treatment x2 (almost out of my first one) 
Dancing Light and Drizzlegold loose Beauty Powder samples, Studio Finish SPF 35 Concealer (NC15), Select Moisturecover (NW15), Too Faced Absolutely Inivisible Candlelight 
On to eye "stuff":





Vanilla, Dazzlelight, Shroom, -empty-, Dazzleray pigment sample, Quick Frost pigment sample, White Gold pigment sample, Reflects Gold glitter sample, Chartreuse pigment sample, Golden Olive pigment sample 
Nylon, Gorgeous Gold, Goldmine, Bronze, Mulch, Fairylite pigment sample, Provence pigment sample, Your Ladyship pigment sample, Era, Mystery 
Greensmoke, Humid, Black Tied, Mont Black, Carbon, CJ's Black Forest shimmer sample, Green brown pigment sample, Chocolate Brown pigment sample, Trax, Beauty Marked 
Backup PRO Palette Eyeshadow x15, my "Everyday quad" (White Frost, Soba, Coquette, Smashbox Rapture), my "Smashbox quad" (Serpent, Oyster, Zoom, Safari - all Smashbox), Photorealism quad, Colour 4 quad 
Bare Study paintpot, Mosscape paintpot, Blacktrack fluidline, Richground fluidline, Sweet Sage fluidline 
Vanilla, Universal Mix, Naked, Provence, Cocomotion, Melon, Copperbeam, Tea Time, Rich Life pigments, Reflects Transparent Teal and Reflects Transparent Blue glitters (in MAC stackable jars because I wanted to transfer my Universal Mix and Rich Life into the old style pigment jars), Gilt by Association MES 
Too Faced Shadow Insurance, Studio Fix lash in Black Fix, (once) Clear Brow Set 
Cuddle and Relaxed Shadesticks, Black Greasepaint Stick (the one from Style Black collection), MaX Factor False Lash Effect in waterproof black 
Fascinating and Smolder e/k, Feline k/p, Graph Black t/k, Teddy e/k, Bountiful Brown p/p, Bourjois Duochrome e/l in 57 Noir Emeraude 
Almost there, now lip products:





Lip Conditioner, Suntints SPF 20 Liquid Lipbalm (Just a Smidge), Hush Hush tendertone, Hue lipstick, Dervish lipliner 
Pleasure Principle, Sugarrimmed, Moth to Flame and Baby Sparks Dazzleglasses 
Snowscene Lipglass, Luminary, Instant Gold and Spring Bean Lustreglasses, C-Thru Lipglass 
Enough with products, here are my brushes:





Sigma travel size brushes and Eye Kit brushes, Hello Kitty Brush Set Holder, Too Faced Kabuki Brush, Too Faced Flatbuki 
Too Faced 5 Makeup Brushes Set (powder/blush, angled shadow, fluff shadow blender, eye definer and angled liner/brow brush, came with a pink/metallic makeup bag), Hello Kitty Brush Set (#187SE, #109SE and #239SE), tiny #209SE, Enchanting Vermillion 5 Basic Brush Kit (#129SE, #219SE, #239SE, #266SE and #316SE) 
#224, #222, #217, #165, Do-the-Trick Buff & Line Brush set and Wave of Wand Sweep & Define brush set (#187SE, #129SE, #168SE, #190SE, #227SE, #252SE, #275SE, #212SE, #219SE and #209SE) 
Here are my makeup bags:





San-X Amaguri-chan plush pouch (it's too small to hold anything useful but I keep it because it is darn cute!), The Body Shop Seaweed sample bag, Eye and Lip bags from Holiday 2009 kits 
Sigma brush roll from Naughty in Black travel kit, Too Faced makeup bag from the 5-piece brush set (all my Sigma travel brushes live here, I take it with me when I travel), Hello Kitty makeup bag 
2 brush bags from the Holiday 2009 brush kits 
DAKINE Prima toiletry bag in the color Plush Plaid (I use this when travelling for all my makeup and skin/bodycare) 
Hello Kitty toiletry bag (hold some of my products and tools in the bathroom and sometimes I use it in stead of the DAKINE one), Sephora brush roll (when I want to travel with more brushes than fits into the Too Faced bag), Färg&Form Sweden Elk Makeup Bag (a souvenir from my trip to Stockholm - I love the elk pattern and the design of the bag - one pocket is larger and one is flat with section for brushes. I use this as my everyday makeup bag) 
And to finish it all off - tools:




Miscellaneous items that poped up when I was done with photographing certain group, empty packaging for B2M and ALL my MAC bills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And because I had the camera in my hands I also did the "What's in my makeup bag" photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:





Random Nail File Holder with small nail file and mini tweezers 
Sally Hansen Maximum Growth Cuticle & Nail Moisture Treatment Pen 
Lip Conditioner 
Chanel Pin-up glossimer, Instant Gold lustreglass - I change these every day depending on what I am wearing 
Blot Powder pressed (Medium), Too Faced Flatbuki, Bath & Body Works PocetBac - Anti-bacterial Deep Cleansing Hand Gel (Japanese Cherry Blossom) 
And that's it. That's all I've got. But now that I look at it... Man, I have quite a bit, don't I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hehe, anyways, I hope you guys enjoyed and if you have any questions about any of the products feel free to ask about them - I will be happy to share my experience with you


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 29, 2009)

Your collection is awsome! Nice products you've chosen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love your brushes!


----------



## nunu (Aug 29, 2009)

Lovely collection and accumilated in such a small time!


----------



## stronqerx (Aug 29, 2009)

cute collection, looks like you got the basics down.


----------



## n_c (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## makeba (Aug 29, 2009)

you have a fabulous collection. makes me wonder what it will look like in another 6months!!


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 29, 2009)

nice collection you got some really nice things


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 29, 2009)

how do you like the refinisher


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 29, 2009)

really really nice stuff


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 29, 2009)

awesome-really nice stash


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 29, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## Vlcatko (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_you have a fabulous collection. makes me wonder what it will look like in another 6months!!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I really wonder too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope with the basic things finally obtained it won't be so "bad" in another 6 months - but who knows


----------



## AshleyTatton (Aug 30, 2009)

Your collection looks ALOT like how mine started out. I'm thinking of doing this for my constantly growing collection.. Great obsession so far!


----------



## Vlcatko (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_how do you like the refinisher_

 
I really like it. I have tried quite a few scrubs (albeit not so fancy/expensive) and every single one of them was awful - the particles were too big and sharp and aside from totally scratching and ruining my face the products did nothing.

I use Refinisher 2-3x a week when I am finishing my shower in the evening, spread a little on my hands (about the size of a hazelnut) and GENTLY (it is really QUITE effective) rub all over my face. Then I rinse it and wash my face with Cremewash, after I pat myself dry I moisturize my face even if the rest of the body doesn't particulary need it that time...

My skin is really soft and my occasional breakouts stopped (sadly, aside from my bloody chin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and my pores and blackheads also improved a lot - so yeah, I really like it and until I find something better I will continue to buy/use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## Taj (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice beginner's collection !  More joy would come when your collection grows !


----------



## elongreach (Aug 30, 2009)

I think you're collection is perfect


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2009)

I think that's a very nice collection for only 6 months!


----------



## Spengl (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Aug 30, 2009)

Very cute collection!


----------



## jess126xo (Aug 30, 2009)

i love your brushes they are sooooo pretty !


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

great collection, I hope I will have near as that in 6 m.


----------



## Just a Girl (Aug 31, 2009)

great brushes


----------



## Merry_go_round (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice collection! Mine is much smaller than yours and I have been shopping for almost a year


----------



## vanchi (Aug 31, 2009)

lovely collection. especially the makeup bag. it's simply adorable


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 31, 2009)

This is a great collection!!!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 31, 2009)

Great products, such a lovely collection!


----------



## Vlcatko (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Merry_go_round* 

 
_Nice collection! Mine is much smaller than yours and I have been shopping for almost a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I know I spent quite a lot of money QUITE fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I really don't spend on anything else so I hope it is OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I used to buy an enormous amount of books every month but I ran out of space and I now have a huge stash of unread books so I diverted my spending money elsewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.)


----------



## Vlcatko (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vanchi* 

 
_lovely collection. especially the makeup bag. it's simply adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cute, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The moment I saw it I knew I had to have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elk is one of my favorite animals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is also practical - it is made out of TPU*-laminated cotton so even if it gets dirty it will be easy to clean and the internal design of the pockets is really smart and well thought through.

* TPU = Thermo Poly Urethane


----------



## driz69 (Aug 31, 2009)

great collection


----------



## Teagan :) (Sep 2, 2009)

I love how clean everything is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Very lovely collection. <3


----------



## Strawberrymold (Sep 2, 2009)

Go teddy bear hair brushes!!!! I love those things!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 21, 2009)

oooh the teddy bear hair kabuki is the softest thing ever! how are the other eye brushes from too faced?


----------



## zuuchini (Sep 21, 2009)

i wouldn't call that beginner anymore


----------



## Vlcatko (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_oooh the teddy bear hair kabuki is the softest thing ever! how are the other eye brushes from too faced?_

 
The fibers themselves are as soft as the ones in the kabuki. But because the brushes are shorter / more dense it doesn't feel as luxurious when you run them over your face/eyes - but be assured they are VERY soft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love them for applying my highlight, using them with cream products (paintpots or other bases) and for wet pigment application. As I am not very good at blending yet I find that MAC brushes are much better for this task for me than Teddy Bear Hair brushes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the face brush in the set too - I use it for blush, highlighting or setting powder.

All in all I am really satisfied with this brush set and I think it was a great buy


----------



## ny love (Sep 23, 2009)

Brushes


----------



## puffypaint92 (Nov 10, 2009)

What a beautiful and pristine stash!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 11, 2009)

You have a great collection!!! So wisely chosen!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 21, 2009)

lovely collection! great skin care items too!!


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 23, 2010)

This is such a cute collection! How are the Too Faced Brushes? I wanted to order some because they are so cute!!!


----------



## Purple (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice choices!


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Jan 24, 2010)

Ohhhh very nice!! I love your brush collection.. my first 6 months I went straight for the eyeshadows and lipsticks.. and of course my basic eye brushes.. you seem to have a little bit of everything


----------



## Vlcatko (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuptianna* 

 
_This is such a cute collection! How are the Too Faced Brushes? I wanted to order some because they are so cute!!!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope my earlier post will be of some help to you:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vlcatko* 

 
_The fibers themselves are as soft as the ones in  the kabuki. But because the brushes are shorter / more dense it doesn't  feel as luxurious when you run them over your face/eyes - but be assured  they are VERY soft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love them for applying my highlight, using them with cream products  (paintpots or other bases) and for wet pigment application. As I am not  very good at blending yet I find that MAC brushes are much better for  this task for me than Teddy Bear Hair brushes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the face brush in the set too - I use it for blush, highlighting  or setting powder.

All in all I am really satisfied with this brush set and I think it was a  great buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Brush envy! I will hopefully be at that status soon though!!


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 30, 2010)

I have updated my thread because in just a few days my collection will be a *year old!*





 I bought my first MAC items on *4.4.2009* and I think it is nice to celebrate my anniversary with sharing with other MAC addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As I went through all I have I had to admit I have quite a stash built up. I think it is only appropriate I decided to do the *Project 10 Pan* few days ago. I have all my basic things covered by backups so I shouldn't be tempted to buy even things like moisturizers or cleansers. I might make an exception in case the *Art Supplies* collections makes it in to the Czech Republic (I am still unsure if we will get this collection or not) to celebrate my MAC anniversary with a product or two (but no more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but who knows - maybe by then I will finish my 10 products anyway


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice collectin you have everything you need and more


----------



## xMyrrr (Apr 5, 2010)

beautiful collection!


----------

